# 6-Gold



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I had a 6-Gold release. Pretty basic, but it worked. I never used it much, though. I'm sure others with more experience with them will post.

As for your father being kicked off the Olympic team for winning money, sorry, but that's highly unlikely. All the US teams from that era starting with the first Olympics that included archery, in 1972, were picked from a trials and they're pretty well documented. What is more likely is that he lost his amateur status and wasn't permitted to try out for the team.


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

Stash said:


> I had a 6-Gold release. Pretty basic, but it worked. I never used it much, though. I'm sure others with more experience with them will post.
> 
> As for your father being kicked off the Olympic team for winning money, sorry, but that's highly unlikely. All the US teams from that era starting with the first Olympics that included archery, in 1972, were picked from a trials and they're pretty well documented. What is more likely is that he lost his amateur status and wasn't permitted to try out for the team.


I have tried to find info on him and the first olympics but have not been able to dig anything up. From what I was told he made the team but was removed. As you can tell my info is limited so I was curious. It was never super important to me but he passed away last month and has become important to me. I really appreciate your response and please don't think I am discounting what you said about loosing his status, which may be closer to the truth but... My info comes from my mom and they married in 72.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is a video of the 1972 events:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsAqq4Ptk88

The US Olympic trials is the middle part and around the 15 minute mark there's some details on who made the team, including a pic of the leader board which doesn't show your father's name. I don't think they had the technology at that time to "doctor" the board so I think it's pretty conclusive proof that nothing went on behind the scenes after the fact.

For 1976 info you can maybe PM Rick McKinney for confirmation. He was on that team and posts here on AT, but I'm 100% sure that he and Darrell Pace were the only US male team members that year.

Your father may have earned a place on a previous World Championship team and had it taken away, but it wasn't the Olympics. My club has a copy of "The History of the NAA" and next time I go up there I'll try to look up some documented info on your father. 

Again, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for all of the info it's very helpful. I wonder where the story came from. Maybe you are correct he may have had something to do with an earlier US team of some type. Well if you happen to remember something or come across something would you please let me know. Again I really do thank you for the info. 



Stash said:


> Here is a video of the 1972 events:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsAqq4Ptk88
> 
> ...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I had a look through the book I mentioned, "History of the National Archery Association" by Robert Rhode. This book's second volume covers the years 1946 to 1978 and contains all the results from the NAA annual target championships. I scannned through the men's results from 1963 onwards, and the only reference I could find to that name was in 1966.

The NAA chapionships were held in Flagstaff AZ that year. All recurve shooters - compounds hadn't been invented yet. Professionals were included with amateurs in the standings, and indicated as "pro".

Men's division - Glen Klaurens (pro), 37th out of 57
Junior Boys division - Warren Klaurens, 2nd out of 11, and Marshall Klaurens, 3rd out of 11

I couldn't find any other references to the Klaurens name in any other years, although it's possible I may have missed one.

Definitely nothing in and around 1972, which was the first Olympics with archery. 

So, while the Olympic thing is definitely incorrect and your father didn't shoot any NAA national championships other than 1966, it's entirely possible he was a champion shooter in the NFAA or the Professional Archery Association (PAA) and local southwestern events around that time. 

I'd bet it was what I originally suggested. He may have shot qualifying scores high enough to enter the team trials, but was not permitted to compete because of "professional" standing for winning some prize money. I know for a fact that the Olympics and FITA were particularly fussy about that at the time. Back when I was shooting international events in Olympic style in the mid-late 70s I had to declare any cash winnings and there was a maximum I was allowed to win and keep my amateur standing.

That's about all I have been able to find out. At least you have a little documentation about your dad, including that hew won a Nationals medal.

As for the 6-Gold release, have you looked at Archeryhistory.com? http://www.archeryhistory.com/releases/releases.htm


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, thank you for all of your help. That was extremely nice of you to pull all that together. I am discovering that archery is full of great people. You sir are most definatly one of those great people. I will check out that link.


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a copy of that ad in the scrap book my uncle gave me. I also have a copy of the 6 gold release patent that my grand father had.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ridley75 said:


> You sir are most definatly one of those great people.


Thanks - now can you please tell my wife that? 

No problem - I enjoyed looking it all up.


----------



## luthernm (Feb 13, 2013)

I was curious about some of my old bows and typed in a 6 gold search and came up with your blog. I lived in Albuquerque in the 60's and shot tournamant at Groves Archery on the end of San Mateo Blvd. I met your father (Marshall) and his son there and went out to their house where he made his bows. I came away with a blue metalflake target bow and one of his releases. I remember being chastised for shooting a 6 Gold bow over a Groves bow but I won my share of events with that bow. After I was drafted in 1970 I lost track of the bow. I still have two Groves bows but always wish I had my number 1 target bow. The little aluminiun release was unique and simple. In the shape of a 6, it was a clean release. I even used it for hunting because it was so simple. Back in the 60's we didn't have alot of the fancy releases we have today. I think that is what I liked about most, nothing could go wrong with it. It didn't slip or bind, your anchor point was always the same. Anyway, just a note to let you know your Dad's bows and release were much apppreciated. Art


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The six gold release the Glen Klarens made was so close and yet not quite there, because it was advertised to function by releasing your first finger. As we know now, the suprise trigger method of operating a release later took off with ledge triggers and rope spikes.

The six gold was ahead of its time and ahead of the ledges. I never heard if anyone actually used it as a ledge, but it certainly could have been operated that way. I never had a six gold and later could not draw a ledge with one finger on a 38# stick bow. A rope spike was pictured on the cover of the NFAA magazine one month and I made one and that was the beginning of my experience with triggers.

Here in virginia we called them triggers instead of release. Most times I still do. I have been a Stan sort of guy since December 1975 and currently shoot a Zenith brass hinge TRIGGER. However, I used a homemade rope spike in Vegas 1975.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Digging up bones :wink:
Was this 6 Gold release made in more than one size [ Later


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

In the early 70s, I went to Vegas when it was new and shot in the flights. I never won anything but when I tried to shoot in a Star Fita event later, I was told by my state that since I had shot for money, I had to join the pro division and could not shoot in a star event or an Olympic trial ever again. Maybe that is what happened to your father.


----------

